# Bulkhead catfish



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

Can any tell me when the catfish start hitting the shad on the bulkheads??


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

When the shad start hitting the bulk heads. Been my experience.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

coreydry said:


> Can any tell me when the catfish start hitting the shad on the bulkheads??





JakeBrake said:


> When the shad start hitting the bulk heads. Been my experience.


lmao!!!
Huuummm,, wow! really.

Corey,, not sure about conroe and the shad on the heads. but they are getting shallow on lake H... one to two foot getting hammered over baited holes. nice size and #'s. If I remember correctly I think you're looking at a about a month before the shad run there is on though. do a bulkhead search with conroe in it and see what you find. or pm capn here and wait for his reply also txpalerider. they hit it each year.


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks waterspout


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

usually in the spring around april when the shad are eating the algae on the bulkheads. the way the year has gone it will probably kick off fairly soon as long as it stays warmer than normal.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=12155417

SEARCH SAYS MID MARCH.. WHAT I THOUGHT. JOHN QUIT BS'ING YOU KNOW WHEN. THAT'S YOUR SPOT TOO. YOU AND MEDULLA LIVED ON THOSE BULKHEADS. I'D GIVE IT A SHOT THIS WEEKEND WITH HE RAIN AND THE WATER WARMING FOR THE LAST FEW THROUGH FRIDAY. EVEN THOUGH COOLER SAT,,NOT ENOUGH TO MATTER.:cheers:


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys.. I think I will make my way to Livingston next Monday and give it a world if there not there I guess I will try to do some jugging.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

The water has to cover the bulkhead first!


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

I have been in Brazil for the last month but I thought with all the rain we have been getting the lake was full ??


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, Lake Livingston is full. But most other lakes not so fortunate, but still a lot better off than a month ago.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

From my 2011 Livingston fishing notes, the first report I heard of shad on the bulkheads on Livingston last year was March 18th. In 2010, it was April 12th. So I would keep my ears open beginning mid March.


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## axlfoot (Mar 4, 2011)

fished off my docd today, 8 cats around 2-5. a lot of small bass, 1 big one on anest in the shallows.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Caught cats in 3-6' of water on bulkheads today... Using "juglines".


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Hopefully next week since it's spring break for my boys. We'll be on Livingston fishing the bulkheads.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

If the wind will stop blowing.... Hope this year is not like last year.. I didnt think the wind would ever quit.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

You're right JakeBrake. I remember having to fish bulkheads just because they were blocking the wind. For me, last year's bulkhead bite wasn't as good as the year before.


----------

